# Can anyone recommend a Commercial Insurance Provider in New Jersey?



## Wanderer33 (Jul 14, 2015)

Having been warned away from Princeton Junction Train Station, and Newark Airport, I am looking into
registering my car as a Commercial Vehicle and obtaining the proper Insurance and OT-xxxx plates.
Can anyone recommend the name of an Insurance Company? Thank You!


----------



## Insurance Guru (Oct 5, 2015)

American Millennium - but you must use a broker/agent. Check the Underwriters page for more info.


----------

